# Boys ECNL Conferences



## younothat

The inaugural season for Boys divisions is going forward for 17-18'
https://www.boysecnl.com/

Northest, Southest, Midwest Conferences have been announced & the
Boys ECNL Inaugural National Event in Seminole County, Florida in January 2018
https://www.boysecnl.com/2016/12/boys-ecnl-announces-inaugural-national-event-in-seminole-county-florida-in-january-2018/

However as of yet no Southwest Conference announcement.   The usual suspects (Arsenal, Real Socal, San Diego Surf, Strikers, West Coast, etc)  are already in the DA league for the Boys so I'm wondering if they will even be a southwest conference in 17-18? and what clubs applied or if there is any local interest?   Please post up if you have any more info about a possible Southwest conference for the boys


----------



## mahrez

Since I haven't heard anybody talk about a ECNL southwest conf for boys I assume that http://nationalpremierleagues.com/ will remain for nocal premier and the socal npl leagues http://www.nationalpremierleagues.com/SCNPL/index_E.html  so there would be no need for ECNL unless I'm missing something?  This all starts at u14 for NPL through usclub Soccer.


----------



## younothat

mahrez said:


> Since I haven't heard anybody talk about a ECNL southwest conf for boys I assume that http://nationalpremierleagues.com/ will remain for nocal premier and the socal npl leagues http://www.nationalpremierleagues.com/SCNPL/index_E.html  so there would be no need for ECNL unless I'm missing something?  This all starts at u14 for NPL through usclub Soccer.


yeah good call I guess; Eight clubs make up the new NPL member in Southern California, which begins with a 2017-18 season: Albion SC, Arsenal, FC Golden State, Irvine Strikers, LA Galaxy, Pateadores, Real So Cal and Surf.

http://usclubsoccer.org/2017/01/11/...nd-norcal-premier-as-qualifying-competitions/

Looks like this instead of boysecnl for Socal and Norcal Teams:

“Many top clubs have chosen to join the new NPL in Southern California to help bridge the gap between academy and club soccer by providing a consistent, competitive season throughout the spring,” said Jon Szczuka, Pateadores Senior Director of Coaching. “We are looking forward to exposing our players to further professional programming similar to what is provided within the USDA"


----------



## JJP

Academy League took a big chunk of talent out of CSL and SCDSL.  Won't forming a boys ECNL take a further chunk of talent out of CSL and SCDSL?  How does throwing in another league solve the problem of a lack of competitive games for the top non-academy teams?  Doesn't it water down the talent further, making it worse.


----------



## mahrez

JJP said:


> Academy League took a big chunk of talent out of CSL and SCDSL.  Won't forming a boys ECNL take a further chunk of talent out of CSL and SCDSL?  How does throwing in another league solve the problem of a lack of competitive games for the top non-academy teams?  Doesn't it water down the talent further, making it worse.


SC NPL as part of ENPL is a done deal so those 8 clubs now have a league for teams between club and DA leagues.  That solves the competitive problems for those clubs and regulates the others leagues to basically 3rd tier for them.

All those 8 clubs also are in the DA league so they can now have reserve or 2nd teams play in the ENPL if they choose.

For the clubs not in either this doesn't help I agree, they are likely to lose more players to these 8 clubs in SC.


----------



## JJP

mahrez said:


> SC NPL as part of ENPL is a done deal so those 8 clubs now have a league for teams between club and DA leagues.  That solves the competitive problems for those clubs and regulates the others leagues to basically 3rd tier for them.
> 
> All those 8 clubs also are in the DA league so they can now have reserve or 2nd teams play in the ENPL if they choose.
> 
> For the clubs not in either this doesn't help I agree, they are likely to lose more players to these 8 clubs in SC.


I agree with you that this NPL league is basically turning into academy teams attempt to create a league for their reserve teams.

I just don't think the talent is there.

The Galaxy reserve team has been blown out in Regional League.  I don't think the LAUFA reserve team is doing that great in Regional League either.  Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think the Pats, Strikers, LAUFA or FCGS flight 1/Coast Gold teams have been on top of their leagues.

So you put together a bunch of mid-tier flight 1/coast gold teams, how does that make an elite league?

IMO they should merge CSL and SCDSL so they have enough teams to put together a legitimate top flight division.  With teams divided into 3 leagues, the one or two good teams in each league are just gonna kill the watered down competition.


----------



## younothat

JJP said:


> I agree with you that this NPL league is basically turning into academy teams attempt to create a league for their reserve teams.
> 
> I just don't think the talent is there.
> 
> The Galaxy reserve team has been blown out in Regional League.  I don't think the LAUFA reserve team is doing that great in Regional League either.  Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think the Pats, Strikers, LAUFA or FCGS flight 1/Coast Gold teams have been on top of their leagues.
> 
> So you put together a bunch of mid-tier flight 1/coast gold teams, how does that make an elite league?
> 
> IMO they should merge CSL and SCDSL so they have enough teams to put together a legitimate top flight division.  With teams divided into 3 leagues, the one or two good teams in each league are just gonna kill the watered down competition.


Yeah every year seems to be more leagues and dilution has been happing for several years now when SCDSL started up and CS created CRL. The rise of the affiliates has caused even more dilution.

LA Galaxy tried the reserve teams from several years in SCDSL but gave up after a couple.  I'm not too familiar with those other clubs 2nd teams but normally they have a hard time attracting or holding onto players once they realize their desires of making the academy of 1st team are not being realized, these teams start strong from a new recruitment class and then fade.

Some would say this SC NPL  league makes the "rich richer" because of the clubs involved, does give them another selling point....DA or NPL is a cut above the other leagues so come play for us.    Retention and recruitment will be easier for them because now players have a good 2nd league to participate in if that can't make DA.

In all of this Cal South might be losing players,  they had a real opportunity and window with CRL that's turned into a 2nd or 3rd supplemental league.  So much promise on the champions league concept but the cost, management, scheduling, and comp of the that leagues has disappointed.  Same could be said for SCDSL, lots of early promise that fizzles out a bit.

This is a way for US Club Soccer to have a real  earned qualified national championship/playoffs (not like St/Nt cup where anybody that pays can get in) competition while making sure that the clubs follow consistent technical, training, and playing standards

The Boys pyramid for 17'18 might look something like:

USSDA
ENPL
CSL, SCDSL, CRL
Presido, Recreational, Signature and other CS Leagues
AYSO


----------



## dreamz

younothat said:


> Yeah every year seems to be more leagues and dilution has been happing for several years now when SCDSL started up and CS created CRL. The rise of the affiliates has caused even more dilution.
> 
> LA Galaxy tried the reserve teams from several years in SCDSL but gave up after a couple.  I'm not too familiar with those other clubs 2nd teams but normally they have a hard time attracting or holding onto players once they realize their desires of making the academy of 1st team are not being realized, these teams start strong from a new recruitment class and then fade.
> 
> Some would say this SC NPL  league makes the "rich richer" because of the clubs involved, does give them another selling point....DA or NPL is a cut above the other leagues so come play for us.    Retention and recruitment will be easier for them because now players have a good 2nd league to participate in if that can't make DA.
> 
> In all of this Cal South might be losing players,  they had a real opportunity and window with CRL that's turned into a 2nd or 3rd supplemental league.  So much promise on the champions league concept but the cost, management, scheduling, and comp of the that leagues has disappointed.  Same could be said for SCDSL, lots of early promise that fizzles out a bit.
> 
> This is a way for US Club Soccer to have a real  earned qualified national championship/playoffs (not like St/Nt cup where anybody that pays can get in) competition while making sure that the clubs follow consistent technical, training, and playing standards
> 
> The Boys pyramid for 17'18 might look something like:
> 
> USSDA
> ENPL
> CSL, SCDSL, CRL
> Presido, Recreational, Signature and other CS Leagues
> AYSO


The ENPL is a spring league only run by US Club Soccer. It has nothing to do with the fall season. The clubs will continue to play in their regular league in the fall season whether that's CSL, SCDSL or Presidio.
It's for the boys U14-U19 age groups only.
While it says 2017-2018 season, in several parts of the country, their ENPL's are the only league they play in because they only participate in US Club Soccer leagues. In SoCal it will start in spring of 2018.
This is a "B" team league for the boys DA clubs as you will notice only boys DA clubs are members. Much like what EGSL is on the girls side with the ECNL clubs.
Nothing to get excited about. It's just another spring league. No one is pulling out of their current fall league. They will only be pulling out of National Cup.
There won't be a Boys ECNL in SoCal (or the Southwest ECNL conference as it's known in ECNL)  because Boys ECNL can only be ECNL members and ECNL has to decide if the member clubs have strong enough boys programs. In the Southwest, So Cal Blues doesn't have a boys program, the AZ clubs don't have strong boys boys programs and neither does Eagles or Slammers so there aren't enough ECNL clubs to form a Boys ECNL in this conference. 
You will only see ENPL in SoCal.


----------



## younothat

dreamz said:


> The ENPL is a spring league only run by US Club Soccer. It has nothing to do with the fall season. The clubs will continue to play in their regular league in the fall season whether that's CSL, SCDSL or Presidio.
> It's for the boys U14-U19 age groups only.
> While it says 2017-2018 season, in several parts of the country, their ENPL's are the only league they play in because they only participate in US Club Soccer leagues. In SoCal it will start in spring of 2018.
> This is a "B" team league for the boys DA clubs as you will notice only boys DA clubs are members. Much like what EGSL is on the girls side with the ECNL clubs.
> Nothing to get excited about. It's just another spring league. No one is pulling out of their current fall league. They will only be pulling out of National Cup.
> There won't be a Boys ECNL in SoCal (or the Southwest ECNL conference as it's known in ECNL)  because Boys ECNL can only be ECNL members and ECNL has to decide if the member clubs have strong enough boys programs. In the Southwest, So Cal Blues doesn't have a boys program, the AZ clubs don't have strong boys boys programs and neither does Eagles or Slammers so there aren't enough ECNL clubs to form a Boys ECNL in this conference.
> You will only see ENPL in SoCal.


Interesting,  NPL  in northcal has fall, winter, and spring seasons so not just a spring league.  

In socal you can participate in a US soccer league, US youth soccer league (Cal South; SCDSL, CSL, etc), ussda, and other leagues so there are options.  In the past the SC NPL has been run in the spring only but the announcement says this is a new "NPL"  and the teams are all new this time, 

What are the "B" team for boys DA clubs you're referring to.  Each club has one team per age group in the boys ussda league.   

Some clubs like the LA Galaxy only have one team per age group, there is no "B" team.  They have to form a new team for this and what league would they play in rest of the year if  NPL is only spring?

"Kevin Payne, US Club Soccer CEO. “For players who are not playing in the Development Academy, ENPL will ensure a similarly outstanding, every-day training experience and fantastic competition.”

“Many top clubs have chosen to join the new NPL in Southern California to help bridge the gap between academy and club soccer by providing a consistent, competitive season throughout the spring,” said Jon Szczuka, Pateadores Senior Director of Coaching. “We are looking forward to exposing our players to further professional programming similar to what is provided within the USDA"

This is new and not all the info is out yet so let's see what the 8 member club plans are going forward?


----------



## dreamz

younothat said:


> Interesting,  NPL  in northcal has fall, winter, and spring seasons so not just a spring league.
> 
> In socal you can participate in a US soccer league, US youth soccer league (Cal South; SCDSL, CSL, etc), ussda, and other leagues so there are options.  In the past the SC NPL has been run in the spring only but the announcement says this is a new "NPL"  and the teams are all new this time,
> 
> What are the "B" team for boys DA clubs you're referring to.  Each club has one team per age group in the boys ussda league.
> 
> Some clubs like the LA Galaxy only have one team per age group, there is no "B" team.  They have to form a new team for this and what league would they play in rest of the year if  NPL is only spring?
> 
> "Kevin Payne, US Club Soccer CEO. “For players who are not playing in the Development Academy, ENPL will ensure a similarly outstanding, every-day training experience and fantastic competition.”
> 
> “Many top clubs have chosen to join the new NPL in Southern California to help bridge the gap between academy and club soccer by providing a consistent, competitive season throughout the spring,” said Jon Szczuka, Pateadores Senior Director of Coaching. “We are looking forward to exposing our players to further professional programming similar to what is provided within the USDA"
> 
> This is new and not all the info is out yet so let's see what the 8 member club plans are going forward?


NorCal is more entrenched in US Club than SoCal is so their leagues are mostly sanctioned by US Club. They aren't as heavily involved in USYS as SoCal is which is why you see the NorCal clubs playing in US Club leagues year around. US Club has been trying for years to get a foot in the door in SoCal but they just don't have much to offer. Their National Cup isn't as strong as USYS so they just can't seem to break into the scene. One of the biggest issues with US Club is that any event that the SoCal teams qualify in to will be everywhere but SoCal. So with the ENPL being a qualifier into the US Club Regional event, travel will be involved. They aren't supportive of having events in SoCal because the majority of US Club membership is mid-west to east coast and they don't want to travel here. They want the SoCal teams to travel to them. 

The SCNPL spring league that you have seen in the past was/is run by CSL. That league, nor those teams, are involved in the SoCal ENPL. One has nothing to do with the other. It remains to be seen if the SCNPL will still exist as US Club only wanted the strongest clubs in a conference to be part of the ENPLs across the country.

As for the "B" teams for the boys DA clubs, the "true" LA Galaxy does only have 1 team in each age group so their ENPL team will most likely be either a) the DA reserve players or b) the LA Galaxy South Bay will put an ENPL team together for this league. But the clubs that are not MLS are very deep in each age group so they have plenty of players to form the ENPL teams.

The clubs can do what they want with these teams. For clubs like Pats who have so many chapters, they could put together an ENPL team from the best players from each chapter or it can be their fall season team. I'm guessing that will be up to each club how they put those rosters together and who those rosters are comprised of. They will be registered through US Club so fall registration through Cal South will have nothing to do with it.

The SoCal ENPL won't start until spring of 2018 so there will be changes upon changes before then. My understanding is that even though there are parts of the country that will start in the fall of 2017, there is still no format, no rules, no leadership, no anything really. US Club just wanted to get the announcements out as quickly as possible and then make the decisions on everything else moving forward.


----------



## sbay

Are the reserve teams from MLS like LA Galaxy play to play? I'd assume the rest are all play to play....


----------



## sbay

It is all really silly if you think about it....
They are just renaming and rebranding what is already there with the flight  system, likely in an effort to weed out players and with a smaller player pool make those 8 clubs have the best players from other flight 1 teams.


----------



## sbay

This is true, LAGSB applied for DA status and possibly fielding teams to make up an ENPL team might be an option if they don't get it.  Not sure..but pats and others could easily put teams together as "reserve" or "b" teams whatever you want to call it...



"As for the "B" teams for the boys DA clubs, the "true" LA Galaxy does only have 1 team in each age group so their ENPL team will most likely be either a) the DA reserve players or b) the LA Galaxy South Bay will put an ENPL team together for this league. But the clubs that are not MLS are very deep in each age group so they have plenty of players to form the ENPL teams.

The clubs can do what they want with these teams. For clubs like Pats who have so many chapters, they could put together an ENPL team from the best players from each chapter or it can be their fall season team. I'm guessing that will be up to each club how they put those rosters together and who those rosters are comprised of. They will be registered through US Club so fall registration through Cal South will have nothing to do with it."


----------



## sbay

younothat said:


> Interesting,  NPL  in northcal has fall, winter, and spring seasons so not just a spring league.
> 
> In socal you can participate in a US soccer league, US youth soccer league (Cal South; SCDSL, CSL, etc), ussda, and other leagues so there are options.  In the past the SC NPL has been run in the spring only but the announcement says this is a new "NPL"  and the teams are all new this time,
> 
> What are the "B" team for boys DA clubs you're referring to.  Each club has one team per age group in the boys ussda league.
> 
> Some clubs like the LA Galaxy only have one team per age group, there is no "B" team.  They have to form a new team for this and what league would they play in rest of the year if  NPL is only spring?
> 
> "Kevin Payne, US Club Soccer CEO. “For players who are not playing in the Development Academy, ENPL will ensure a similarly outstanding, every-day training experience and fantastic competition.”
> 
> “Many top clubs have chosen to join the new NPL in Southern California to help bridge the gap between academy and club soccer by providing a consistent, competitive season throughout the spring,” said Jon Szczuka, Pateadores Senior Director of Coaching. “We are looking forward to exposing our players to further professional programming similar to what is provided within the USDA"
> 
> This is new and not all the info is out yet so let's see what the 8 member club plans are going forward?



great questions, except if LAGSB plays in SCDSL in the fall then NPL in spring....curious to see what happens


----------



## mahrez

sbay said:


> great questions, except if LAGSB plays in SCDSL in the fall then NPL in spring....curious to see what happens


LA Galaxy Academy is independent from any of the alliance clubs & the org that's been approved for  NPL.  They are likely to move some of their players not getting playing time in the DA league to the NPL if they even enter teams plus other players promoted/recruited according to what I heard this weekend.  They have not even decided to enter what teams at this point, very early and they are looking into the different age gorups, rules,  player passing possibilities etc.

LA Galaxy is a separate organization that has an alliance program with several clubs:  OC, Bakersfield, SD, Etc and they can't just transfer the rights to play in the league to any alliance club.  About all they could do is take players from those teams but in the past several external non-alliance clubs players are selected each year and I doubt that will change much in the future.


----------



## Desert Hound

http://www.elitenationalpremierleague.com/boys-ecnl-southwest-conference

The Boys ECNL Southwest Conference includes the following initial clubs:


Blackhawks (AZ)
Beach FC (CA)
Del Mar Carmel Valley Sharks (CA)
Gilbert Arsenal (AZ)
Heat FC (NV)
LA Premier (CA)
Legends (CA)
Players Soccer Club (NV)
Sereno (AZ)
Slammers (CA)
Tucson Soccer Academy (AZ)
West Coast FC (CA)


----------



## younothat

Desert Hound said:


> http://www.elitenationalpremierleague.com/boys-ecnl-southwest-conference
> 
> The Boys ECNL Southwest Conference includes the following initial clubs:
> 
> 
> Blackhawks (AZ)
> Beach FC (CA)
> Del Mar Carmel Valley Sharks (CA)
> Gilbert Arsenal (AZ)
> Heat FC (NV)
> LA Premier (CA)
> Legends (CA)
> Players Soccer Club (NV)
> Sereno (AZ)
> Slammers (CA)
> Tucson Soccer Academy (AZ)
> West Coast FC (CA)


Interesting now there is both a new boys ECNL SW conference and new NPL in SC.
http://usclubsoccer.org/2017/01/11/enpl-announces-new-npl-in-southern-california-and-norcal-premier-as-qualifying-competitions/

Looks like a bunch of travel with (4) AZ teams, (2) NV, and (4) CA teams.   Are they playing on playing Fall, take a break: Dec, Jan, Feb start back up in  March and play through May like the Girls ECNL or is this going to be another spring league like NPL?


----------



## Desert Hound

In AZ they play some NPL games in the fall...and then the rest it seems in March/April.


----------



## Desert Hound

younothat said:


> Interesting now there is both a new boys ECNL SW conference and new NPL in SC.
> http://usclubsoccer.org/2017/01/11/enpl-announces-new-npl-in-southern-california-and-norcal-premier-as-qualifying-competitions/
> 
> Looks like a bunch of travel with (4) AZ teams, (2) NV, and (4) CA teams.   Are they playing on playing Fall, take a break: Dec, Jan, Feb start back up in  March and play through May like the Girls ECNL or is this going to be another spring league like NPL?


But you are right it is interesting how they still use NPL for some So Call teams....and then for others...they use the term ECNL.


----------



## dreamz

younothat said:


> Interesting now there is both a new boys ECNL SW conference and new NPL in SC.
> http://usclubsoccer.org/2017/01/11/enpl-announces-new-npl-in-southern-california-and-norcal-premier-as-qualifying-competitions/
> 
> Looks like a bunch of travel with (4) AZ teams, (2) NV, and (4) CA teams.   Are they playing on playing Fall, take a break: Dec, Jan, Feb start back up in  March and play through May like the Girls ECNL or is this going to be another spring league like NPL?


This is the internal power struggle in US Club. CL wanted all of the Girls ECNL clubs to sign on and do Boys ECNL with their top boys teams but in some cases the clubs in ECNL were in Boys DA and couldn't put their A teams in Boys ECNL so they went with the ENPL model. No travel, local competition easy solution. 
What I find funny is that clubs that have been trying to get in to ECNL for years and never could are suddenly asked to be in Boys ECNL and they jump at the chance. I know what my reaction would have been had I been squeezed out for the last 7 years and then CL came knockin' at my door needing me to help him. THat would have been a 2-word conversation at most.
CL wanted/needed a SoCal Boys ECNL SO BAD to support the rest of the conferences that he settled for non-ECNL clubs to make that happen and clubs like Blues have no boys program to support it. Originally US Club said that wouldn't happen and then CL did what he wanted anyways and made it happen. Why would these clubs who never could get in to ECNL on the girls side be so ready to sell out and jump in on the boys side? Most did it because they have nothing to offer on their boys side. The majority of clubs in Boys ECNL have no depth on the boys side. This will be a fall and spring league which means no National Cup for these teams. 
I also don't expect that West Coast will put their boys A teams in Boys ECNL. They are the strongest club in Boys ECNL and their top boys teams clean up in National Cup. I hope they didn't buy the sour milk and stale cookies that putting the A teams in Boys ECNL was going to be a better option than National Cup.
The biggest issue here will be the travel. More travel in Boys ECNL SoCal Conference than on the girls side. 2 trips to AZ (and not easy trips since once club is in Tuscon). 2 showcases with one being in MA or MD or someplace on the east coast. This is going to be a tough financial pitch for the parents of boys who are not accustomed to traveling like the girls teams do and for a LOT less exposure. Girls commit to college earlier than boys. ECNL was a marketing machine on the girls side. Boys college coaches aren't showing up to watch U14, U15, U15 B team players.
At the end of the day, this is US Club competing against itself but both ENPL and Boys ECNL play in to the same meaningless Regional playoffs. US Club is so desperate to crack the SoCal market that they start 2 leagues with different levels of teams and then the teams have to opt out of USYS National Cup and the competition continues to be diluted everywhere. The water has gotten so murky and the level of competition has dropped everywhere. Girls and Boys DA will end up with the cream of the crop and Girls and Boys ECNL will become the red-headed steptwins to DA. 
Clubs are so desperate to keep the B team players that everyone is scrambling to be a part of the next great nothing. It's really sad to see. Egos, money, politics, lies, corruption. Oh the stories that could be told if the truth actually were told....Sounds like a daytime soap opera but all of it happens at the expense of our kids.  Maybe it's time to take up tennis.


----------



## JJP

Desert Hound said:


> http://www.elitenationalpremierleague.com/boys-ecnl-southwest-conference
> 
> The Boys ECNL Southwest Conference includes the following initial clubs:
> 
> 
> Blackhawks (AZ)
> Beach FC (CA)
> Del Mar Carmel Valley Sharks (CA)
> Gilbert Arsenal (AZ)
> Heat FC (NV)
> LA Premier (CA)
> Legends (CA)
> Players Soccer Club (NV)
> Sereno (AZ)
> Slammers (CA)
> Tucson Soccer Academy (AZ)
> West Coast FC (CA)


Horrible.

I count 6 California teams, 4 Nevada teams, and 2 AZ teams.  There's gonna be more travel in boys ECNL than there is in academy to go up against worse competition.

The only academy level 03 team on that list is the CDA Slammers.

I bet when kids and parents see the travel and costs involved for boys ECNL, they are going to balk, and run to the academy teams.


----------



## younothat

@dreamz you have a way with cutting through the .....

ECNL has been good for my DD but I really don't get why for the boys there are two separate leagues....DA clubs gets to stay local with NPL  (8 teams)  but the ECNL SW conf is a puzzler.  Would have better severed  just to have one league IMO.   The high cost of running that long of a program + travel  makes this more of the same...pay to play...for a limited audience they way thing are separated.


----------



## OCSDad

Just when you think you have it all figured out they add another league to the mix.

CSL, SDCSL, DA, EGSL, ECNL, NPL, CRL, ABC, IDK.....just another way to make money.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom

Couldn't they come up with better name for the program/league. My daughters chuckle when they hear boys will be in ECNL, after all, the ENCL logo feature a female player.


----------



## JJP

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Couldn't they come up with better name for the program/league. My daughters chuckle when they hear boys will be in ECNL, after all, the ENCL logo feature a female player.


No big deal. I, for example, am a butch lesbian trapped in a man's body.

But seriously, with all the other issues boys ECNL has, I don't think anyone will care about the logo.


----------



## Desert Hound

Well actually they do have a different logo. http://www.boysecnl.com/


----------



## Striker17

My DD laughed too


----------



## Managed2long

But honestly, how does a club like Sharks et al. move forward with selling this program?  How to tell parents oh ya, now your league is in Arizona?  More money please?


----------



## JackZ

Not sure if I'm happy seeing our club in that list...


----------



## mahrez

JackZ said:


> Not sure if I'm happy seeing our club in that list...


Don't know what age or club but most of the SC clubs listed didn't field teams in the top half of league play this past year so unless this helps them recruit or improve going to be the most travel extensive and expensive b league around with no usys/CA nt/st cup play.


----------



## OCSDad

My understanding is that clubs will play in this league in addition to "normal" league play, kinda like they do with CRL now??


----------



## younothat

OCSDad said:


> My understanding is that clubs will play in this league in addition to "normal" league play, kinda like they do with CRL now??


Nope ECNL is in the Fall:  Sept-Dec  & Spring: March-May 

SC NPL has been in the spring only: March-May


----------



## dreamz

Managed2long said:


> But honestly, how does a club like Sharks et al. move forward with selling this program?  How to tell parents oh ya, now your league is in Arizona?  More money please?


My understanding is the 2 "extra" AZ teams and the NV teams were thrown in at the last minute after everyone was committed to doing it. They are supposedly going to split the conference in to 2 groups but that was just what ECNL told them. What these clubs don't realize is that doesn't work. ECNL tried it in the SoCal Conference when NV and AZ moved from the CO conference and it couldn't be done. Not enough games. If you have 12 clubs split in to 2 groups of 6 that's only 10 games from fall-spring. So either way, your travel to AZ and NV because you have to cross-play on to the other side of the bracket which makes no sense either because it doesn't eliminate the travel that they were trying to avoid by splitting the group to begin with. To get the 22 game schedule they have to do what the girls do, 10-11 games in the fall and 10-11 games in the spring. They will throw in a couple of showcases, I think one is already being mentioned on the East Coast somewhere and these showcases will be mandatory. 
The other thing to remember is boys are not recruited as early as girls so having all of these age groups play in a fall/spring league + showcases + playoffs really provides no advantage accept in the 2 oldest age groups on the boys side. 
Also, boys teams don't pay to play or travel like the girls teams do. Selling this type of travel to these types of teams is a hard sell. No benefit to it. Oh and the other good news to Boys ECNL is no National Cup for them because they aren't in a Cal South sanctioned league. The winners get the honor of traveling to nowhere, USA to play in the US Club ENPL playoffs. Hold your breath for that exciting bit of news as to where that is going to be.
For the boys clubs that don't have DA I guess they felt they had to do something but this is going to be a hard "something" to do with nothing to gain and a lot of $$ to be spent along the way.
Be wise. Spend wisely. Ask questions. You are going to be asked to commit early and a schedule won't be out until August after it's too late to opt out. 
This won't be the road to Oz for these teams.


----------



## JackZ

Here's what's been shared:
16 game season. The six SoCal teams will play each other twice (home and away) and will play the teams from AZ and NV once (home or away).
Regular season split into two halves to allow for the December break followed by high school soccer. 
First showcase in January '18 will be skipped due to HS soccer, following showcase is rumored to be local to SoCal.
Playoffs in June with the other NPL leagues. Regional first then moving to national.
There's talk about adding in 2005s / U13.


----------



## mahrez

JackZ said:


> Here's what's been shared:
> 16 game season. The six SoCal teams will play each other twice (home and away) and will play the teams from AZ and NV once (home or away).
> Regular season split into two halves to allow for the December break followed by high school soccer.
> First showcase in January '18 will be skipped due to HS soccer, following showcase is rumored to be local to SoCal.
> Playoffs in June with the other NPL leagues. Regional first then moving to national.
> There's talk about adding in 2005s / U13.


What are the benefits of this new league again?

Didn't those clubs already have leagues, playoffs,showcase CRL,  St/Nt cups and tournments. NPL is spring so could do that after HS?  

16 games over 5-6 months so just like the girls ECNL is half of what DA plays so harder to see how such a difference is a benefit? Or compared to what these teams are used to playing?


----------



## mahrez

JackZ said:


> Here's what's been shared:
> 16 game season. The six SoCal teams will play each other twice (home and away) and will play the teams from AZ and NV once (home or away).
> Regular season split into two halves to allow for the December break followed by high school soccer.
> First showcase in January '18 will be skipped due to HS soccer, following showcase is rumored to be local to SoCal.
> Playoffs in June with the other NPL leagues. Regional first then moving to national.
> There's talk about adding in 2005s / U13.


What are the benefits of this new league again?

Don't those clubs already play each other in league's, playoffs,showcase CRL,  St/Nt cups and tournments. NPL is spring so could do that after HS?  

16 games over 5-6 months so just like the girls ECNL is half of what DA plays so harder to see how such a difference is a benefit? Or compared to what these teams are used to playing?


----------



## dreamz

mahrez said:


> What are the benefits of this new league again?
> 
> Didn't those clubs already have leagues, playoffs,showcase CRL,  St/Nt cups and tournments. NPL is spring so could do that after HS?
> 
> 16 games over 5-6 months so just like the girls ECNL is half of what DA plays so harder to see how such a difference is a benefit? Or compared to what these teams are used to playing?


A 16-game season? That's 8 games in the fall and 8 games in the spring + a showcase with 3 games. So a 19-game season for boys in these age groups? Maybe 24 games for those that go to finals? That's not enough and the 24 games is for the two teams that make it to the finals (not guaranteed to come from SoCal). They are giving up 2-4 league games in the fall for an 8 game fall season AND SoCal teams giving up National Cup for NPL playoffs? They will hate it and only a few of the teams will make playoffs while the others stay home and twiddle their thumbs and wonder what do to with their time. Competitive boys teams won't like this model after a year. Showcase in SoCal? Where and when? I can think of 2 venues that could host a showcase and both are booked fall and spring.


----------



## PLSAP

Legends has been added to the Boys ECNL 
http://www.legendsfc.net/legends-fc-boys-soccer-program-joins-elite-clubs-national-league/


----------



## dreamz

PLSAP said:


> Legends has been added to the Boys ECNL
> http://www.legendsfc.net/legends-fc-boys-soccer-program-joins-elite-clubs-national-league/


Legends was already a part of Boys ECNL from the announcement of the conference.


----------



## PLSAP

dreamz said:


> Legends was already a part of Boys ECNL from the announcement of the conference.


Haha I must have missed it sorry


----------



## dreamz

PLSAP said:


> Haha I must have missed it sorry


It's hard to keep track of it all and it doesn't make a lot of sense when Legends could never get in to ECNL with the great girls program they have but they get asked to be in Boys ECNL. Go figure.


----------



## outside!

ECNL dropped lost the ball in SoCal and is attempting to salvage something in the territory fight with DA. Unfortunately it is the players that have to suffer through the turmoil.


----------



## jdiaz

outside! said:


> ECNL dropped lost the ball in SoCal and is attempting to salvage something in the territory fight with DA. Unfortunately it is the players that have to suffer through the turmoil.


Agree.


----------



## Eusebio

Just heard about this Boys ECNL league...wow.

At the end of the day though, I don't think the Boys ECNL will dilute the talent that much at least for '02s. The SouthWest division only has 6 SoCal teams that are essentially Flight 1.5 - 2 level teams. Apparently West Coast isn't even putting their top team in ECNL.  CSL and SCDSL have plenty of teams in the Flight 1.5 - 2 range, so I don't think those 6 teams joining ECNL will be missed if I'm being blunt.

But it really is a shame that the players on those 6 teams are going to be drained financially for almost nothing in return in terms of exposure and quality of competition. The upcoming season the DA '02s are going to be in an off year, so there might be a good chunk of academy level 02s back in the regular club circuit. But I know for my son, I'll be avoiding those clubs with an ECNL team because it'll be more expensive than DA with much less exposure and competition. Not exactly the recruitment tool they were expecting. I'll just find a strong CSL/SCDSL Flight 1 team and call it a day. And even if I was faced with the option of being on a Silver Elite/Flight 2 level CSL/SCDSL team,  I would take that over Boys ECNL. Save all that travel money and invest it in private/personal training and pickup games.

This applies to that girls DAII nonsense too, but at some point these clubs need to make sure players and families are actually getting value for their money and time. If clubs join (or fabricate) new leagues recklessly eventually it'll catch up to them. Parents have multiple kids playing soccer. I know for my daughter who is still a few years away from DA, I'm taking notes on the decision-making of the clubs and how they treat their entire player-base, not just their elite teams. The trend of harvesting "B" team players by any means necessary is getting absolutely out of hand.


----------



## mahrez

Eusebio said:


> Just heard about this Boys ECNL league...wow.
> 
> At the end of the day though, I don't think the Boys ECNL will dilute the talent that much at least for '02s. The SouthWest division only has 6 SoCal teams that are essentially Flight 1.5 - 2 level teams. Apparently West Coast isn't even putting their top team in ECNL.  CSL and SCDSL have plenty of teams in the Flight 1.5 - 2 range, so I don't think those 6 teams joining ECNL will be missed if I'm being blunt.
> 
> But it really is a shame that the players on those 6 teams are going to be drained financially for almost nothing in return in terms of exposure and quality of competition. The upcoming season the DA '02s are going to be in an off year, so there might be a good chunk of academy level 02s back in the regular club circuit. But I know for my son, I'll be avoiding those clubs with an ECNL team because it'll be more expensive than DA with much less exposure and competition. Not exactly the recruitment tool they were expecting. I'll just find a strong CSL/SCDSL Flight 1 team and call it a day. And even if I was faced with the option of being on a Silver Elite/Flight 2 level CSL/SCDSL team,  I would take that over Boys ECNL. Save all that travel money and invest it in private/personal training and pickup games.
> 
> This applies to that girls DAII nonsense too, but at some point these clubs need to make sure players and families are actually getting value for their money and time. If clubs join (or fabricate) new leagues recklessly eventually it'll catch up to them. Parents have multiple kids playing soccer. I know for my daughter who is still a few years away from DA, I'm taking notes on the decision-making of the clubs and how they treat their entire player-base, not just their elite teams. The trend of harvesting "B" team players by any means necessary is getting absolutely out of hand.


In other parts of the country boys ecnl might make more sense but in SC having this and the spring NPL does'nt.  

For SC this is mostly a marketing gimmick for b teams or to retain players, you can see it already with teams calling or advertising themselves ecnl for tryouts and whatnot. I saw one advertising playing in ever league imaginable but in reality overplaying is going to happen. 

Just look at some of teams of HS age players that have some play league, HS, crl, and then the NT cups, broken down on the end with players missing.  Need rest physically and mentally, playing 60+ games a season is too much not to mentioned all the traveling & tournaments.


----------



## AFC

Eusebio said:


> The upcoming season the DA '02s are going to be in an off year, so there might be a good chunk of academy level 02s back in the regular club circuit.


That's not entirely correct....
http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2017/01/10/20/15/20170110-news-us-soccer-development-academy-introduces-u15-single-age-group-for-2017-18-season


----------



## mahrez

AFC said:


> That's not entirely correct....
> http://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2017/01/10/20/15/20170110-news-us-soccer-development-academy-introduces-u15-single-age-group-for-2017-18-season


2002 is U16 in 17-18' in ussda, 2003 is U15

U-16/17: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2001 or later


----------



## AFC

mahrez said:


> 2002 is U16 in 17-18' in ussda, 2003 is U15
> 
> U-16/17: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2001 or later


That's not correct. Currently 02's playing U14 in USSDA and will be U15 next season which is 17-18. 
03s is U13 currently. 01's will be U16


----------



## mahrez

AFC said:


> That's not correct. Currently 02's playing U14 in USSDA and will be U15 next season which is 17-18.
> 03s is U13 currently. 01's will be U16


Nope did you read the article you posted

U-15: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2003 or later


----------



## AFC

mahrez said:


> Nope did you read the article you posted
> 
> U-15: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2003 or later


Everyone makes mistakes, including people who write articles.
I can tell you for a fact that in 16-17, which is ongoing USSDA season right now, 02's is playing U14 and will be U15 in 17-18 Season,
01s will be U16.


----------



## mahrez

AFC said:


> Everyone makes mistakes, including people who write articles.
> I can tell you for a fact that in 16-17, which is ongoing USSDA season right now, 02's is playing U14 and will be U15 in 17-18 Season,
> 01s will be U16.


Your right about 16-17' season but wrong about 17-18'  your forgetting or ignoring the facts that ussda caught up and aligned the calendar years.   Ussda doesn't post "wrong" info in officials documents or on there web site. http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170203-development-academy-expansion-announcement

You seem to be confused or something:
2002 is U16 for 17-18 & yes they are u14 for 16-17'

At the start of the 2017-2018 Boys Development Academy season:
U-18/19: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 1999 or later
U-16/17: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2001 or later
U-15: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2003 or later
U-14: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2004 or later
U-13: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2005 or later
U-11/12: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2006 or later
There you go, look at Cal south or anywhere else age groups are all the same now


----------



## AFC

mahrez said:


> Your right about 16-17' season but wrong about 17-18'  your forgetting or ignoring the facts that ussda caught up and aligned the calendar years.   Ussda doesn't post "wrong" info in officials documents or on there web site. http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170203-development-academy-expansion-announcement
> 
> You seem to be confused or something:
> 2002 is U16 for 17-18 & yes they are u14 for 16-17'
> 
> At the start of the 2017-2018 Boys Development Academy season:
> U-18/19: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 1999 or later
> U-16/17: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2001 or later
> U-15: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2003 or later
> U-14: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2004 or later
> U-13: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2005 or later
> U-11/12: eligible for players born Jan. 1, 2006 or later
> There you go, look at Cal south or anywhere else age groups are all the same now


You are right, I stand corrected.


----------



## JJP

AFC said:


> You are right, I stand corrected.


Not your fault.  Let's face it, the way USSDA did age groups plus birth year change for all of CalSouth is confusing as hell.  I know loads of people who thought like you did, including me, and it took four of the dads on my son's team pulling up stuff on our phones for half an hour to figure out this mess.

We were all happy thinking that the addition of the u15 team would split the current u15/u16 academy team into two teams by birth year.  Then we figured out it just meant this year's u13s are next year's u15s, and then the following year's u16/u17 combined team.

So it doesn't change the fact that two years from now a bunch of them will be cycled out of academy.


----------



## younothat

JJP said:


> Not your fault.  Let's face it, the way USSDA did age groups plus birth year change for all of CalSouth is confusing as hell.  I know loads of people who thought like you did, including me, and it took four of the dads on my son's team pulling up stuff on our phones for half an hour to figure out this mess.
> 
> We were all happy thinking that the addition of the u15 team would split the current u15/u16 academy team into two teams by birth year.  Then we figured out it just meant this year's u13s are next year's u15s, and then the following year's u16/u17 combined team.
> 
> So it doesn't change the fact that two years from now a bunch of them will be cycled out of academy.


Not likely,  ussda has indicated that the following season 18-19'  u16 will be a single calendar age group and there will be just one combo U17/18.  Season after that (19-20') all will be calendar year and U18 will be end like it has been not U18/19 like it will be for this one year in the upcoming 17-18' season.


----------



## JJP

younothat said:


> Not likely,  ussda has indicated that the following season 18-19'  u16 will be a single calendar age group and there will be just one combo U17/18.  Season after that (19-20') all will be calendar year and U18 will be end like it has been not U18/19 like it will be for this one year in the upcoming 17-18' season.


O yeah?  Wow, so the 2003 age group really benefits because they are catching all the new single age group teams.


----------



## Eusebio

JJP said:


> O yeah?  Wow, so the 2003 age group really benefits because they are catching all the new single age group teams.


Conversely the 2002 age group can't catch a break. They could have two consecutive years of being in a combined age group where they are the minority age. You theoretically could have a large chunk of academy level 2002 players frozen out of the DA system in both their Sophomore and Junior years. This will freeze many of them out of the major college showcases and National Team camps until their Senior year. 

 I realize the age gap begins to matter less as they get older, but it's still going to be rough for 2002s if this is true. Most DA teams take 80-90% of the older age group.

If I was a college coach, I would exploit this gap in the DA system and start paying attention to the regular club circuits for the 2002s over the next two years.


----------



## JJP

Eusebio said:


> Conversely the 2002 age group can't catch a break. They could have two consecutive years of being in a combined age group where they are the minority age. You theoretically could have a large chunk of academy level 2002 players frozen out of the DA system in both their Sophomore and Junior years. This will freeze many of them out of the major college showcases and National Team camps until their Senior year.


That's true and it's especially unfortunate for the Aug. to Dec. 02 who, until this year, were beating up on 03s.  This year they have to face Jan to June 02, and next year they have to compete with 01s.  Plus the 02 group is, IMO, very deep, which makes the competition for spots even harder.

OTOH, the 02s that make it through this grinder and make the combined academy teams for both years will, I'm sure, be targeted by college coaches.


----------



## mahrez

For the SC clubs heard at least 2 will start with the 2002's as the youngest group for boys ECNL so 2002, 2001, 2000/99 combo for 3 teams total.   No 2003 or 2004's planned so those age groups might only 4 SC teams to play against:

Del Mar Carmel Valley Sharks (CA)
Legends (CA)
Slammers (CA)
West Coast FC (CA)


----------



## JackZ

mahrez said:


> For the SC clubs heard at least 2 will start with the 2002's as the youngest group for boys ECNL so 2002, 2001, 2000/99 combo for 3 teams total.   No 2003 or 2004's planned so those age groups might only 4 SC teams to play against:
> 
> Del Mar Carmel Valley Sharks (CA)
> Legends (CA)
> Slammers (CA)
> West Coast FC (CA)


Haven't heard about this, in this case they should just scrap the 03s and 04s from Boys Southwest ECNL.
Because the "season" would be to play the five teams from AZ/NV once and a home and way with the SoCal teams, for a total of 11 games.

Thanks for the intel/rumor Mahrez - wonder what their next move could be, play teams from NorCal?


----------



## OCSDad

Any more news on the number of California teams that will play ECNL at the 03 and 04 level?


----------



## galaxydad

Rea from Beach is recruiting by saying his team will be their ECNL team at the 03s so it sounds like Beach will field a team


----------



## mahrez

galaxydad said:


> Rea from Beach is recruiting by saying his team will be their ECNL team at the 03s so it sounds like Beach will field a team


Yes I stand corrected.  I talked to some beach people this weekend and they decided to enter a 03 team.   The short 10 game season and competition in SCDSL was part of the reason, although this new league is more expensive and travel demands likely greater trade-offs are worth it. 

Their 02 team was able to recuit several player's away for Galaxy SB and won the gold bracket at Man city cup this past weekend.   03's are trying to do the same, Galaxy SB is shrinking, haven't keep up with times or been able to get into any of the newer leagues so player's leaving from what I heard or saw this past weekend.


----------



## OCSDad

What does "competition in SCDSL" mean?


----------



## JackZ

OCSDad said:


> What does "competition in SCDSL" mean?


I think it means for the top two or three teams in each Championship bracket lets say 2004 and older - those teams beat up on the mid and bottom half teams. Take an look at the standings and look at the GD not just the W-D-Ls, which sorta makes sense but isn't that common? Take look at the EPL and La Liga tables.


----------



## OCSDad

oh okay, so lack of competition in SCDSL?  Thought there was some idea about playing both ECNL and SCDSL?

We will see I guess....thanks for the response.


----------



## Azsoccermom09

For what its worth, in AZ Blackhawks and Sereno ECNL boys 03 will be very competitive.  There was a major player consolidation that just happened in Az for 03 boys and both teams picked up 12+ new players each.  Basically the best players that were spread out over the 4-5 big az clubs consolidated into those 2 teams.


----------



## JackZ

Azsoccermom09 said:


> For what its worth, in AZ Blackhawks and Sereno ECNL boys 03 will be very competitive.  There was a major player consolidation that just happened in Az for 03 boys and both teams picked up 12+ new players each.  Basically the best players that were spread out over the 4-5 big az clubs consolidated into those 2 teams.


This makes sense, saw the Blackhawks play at Man City and they looked solid.


----------



## Azsoccermom09

JackZ said:


> This makes sense, saw the Blackhawks play at Man City and they looked solid.


They were missing 3 potential new starters at Man City and had many of their existing players from previous year there who are not part of the new team.  They will be a solid side worthy of cal south competition.


----------



## OCSDad

Anyone know when schedules will be out for the Boys ECNL season?


----------



## GKDad65

What about the ENCL Boys West teams in the 1999-2001 ages?  The San Diego club I looked up is fielding SDDA FLT II middle of the pack quality, not very impressive.


----------

